# *Having Problem with 3 Point Hydraulics* on John Deere 1050



## Pipertec

Hey Guys,
I have all the hydraulic circuit finished on the 1050 that I am restoring. I cranked up the tractor and the lift is not working. I know it is not the pump, and I am wondering about what the proper way is to bleed the air out of it. Is there a certain plug that I have to take out and let it bleed till it get it all out? I got the lift to come up once, and I know that I have pump pressure to the Rock Shaft controls....any Hints or tip, or do you all need a Delta ticket to come and look at it first????...:dazed:


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Pipertec said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have all the hydraulic circuit finished on the 1050 that I am restoring. I cranked up the tractor and the lift is not working. I know it is not the pump, and I am wondering about what the proper way is to bleed the air out of it. Is there a certain plug that I have to take out and let it bleed till it get it all out? I got the lift to come up once, and I know that I have pump pressure to the Rock Shaft controls....any Hints or tip, or do you all need a Delta ticket to come and look at it first????...:dazed:


If you're paying, I'll take you up on your ticket offer!  Isn't there a vent for the hydraulics on that model? I would think that if everything is hooked up right and full of fluid, that just working the valve a few times, would prime and bleed the system. Can't wait to see pictures of finished unit!


----------



## xp14629

No way to bleed air but to work the system as stated.


----------



## Pipertec

I finally got the thing to lift,but the Lift lever guard is off. I don't know why, but when I put the guard back on it wont lift....The lift lever will go a little further back will the guard off......I can't find any kind of adjustment for the lever....didn't see one on the service diagram either. I think that it may be an o-ring or something like that. The thing was doing fine before I started tearing it down, and I haven't opened up any of the valve banks or anything....I have flushed the return screen, and I have a new Spin-on filter on it. Plenty of fluid in the tranny, and it is at the full mark on the stick. Gotta be some trash somewhere...but I have blown everything out......I just don't know...and the John Deere Mechanic said he didn't know...of course he wants the 60 dollars an hour for service....told me if I would bring it over he would fix it right up...lol, rofl...Greedy &*(#[email protected]#!!!!!!


----------



## Panelman55

I don't know from experience, but I do have a manual that covers 850- 1050 JD cuts. If you need a copy send me a pm and we'll get-r-fixed up for sure


Panelman55


----------



## Pipertec

Yes, that would be nice, I have a IT service manual...but it is vague....might have something in yours that would give me a hint....I'll PM you for it
Thanks again......


----------



## Pipertec

I found the problem on the Hyd. Lift on the 1050. The manual actuator lever inside the rockshaft valve had flipped over behind the draft sensing lever. After I took it apart to clean it again, I saw that it was misaligned and readjusted it. It worked like a new one when I put it back together. Whoddathoughit?!?!?!?!


----------



## duke7595

*3 point works very slow*

Say that's great, happy to hear all want well.
I have a 1050 JD as well that I just purchased , the hydraulic fluid
is white and the 3pt. lift works very slowly at approx. 1500 rpm.

Would you have any advice to get me on the right track ?
I guess the fluid has water in it , how, I don't know since all the components
appear to be sealed.

Any advice would be appreciated..


----------



## ronm1224

Pipertec said:


> I found the problem on the Hyd. Lift on the 1050. The manual actuator lever inside the rockshaft valve had flipped over behind the draft sensing lever. After I took it apart to clean it again, I saw that it was misaligned and readjusted it. It worked like a new one when I put it back together. Whoddathoughit?!?!?!?!


I just purchased a 1050 and would like to restore too. Can I ask where you went to purchase your parts from?
Thanks
Ron


----------



## drmonsterbrain

I was on base with this one & glad you found the problem. I am a John Deere master tech & would gladly help you with all the "free" info I can. I'm wrapping up harvest season here & will be more available very soon. Hit me up anytime!


----------



## duke7595

drmonsterbrain said:


> I was on base with this one & glad you found the problem. I am a John Deere master tech & would gladly help you with all the "free" info I can. I'm wrapping up harvest season here & will be more available very soon. Hit me up anytime!


drmonsterbrain,
Do you or have you worked on J.D. "DOZERS" ?

Reason: J.D. 450 B steering brake is going bad and I'm told by a J.D. dealer the entire
seating tower, fuel tank, hydraulic resevoir, all hoses, control linkages have to be removed before
you can start the work , also the track has to be split and sprocket ect. removed all to get to
a Brake band.
J.D. engineers really messed up on this design and the cost is upwards of 4,000.00 w/ parts
for only one side.

Any comments or advice ?


----------



## drmonsterbrain

I have worked on them. Seems like I did everything I needed to do by removing seat and then access plate. Check that out n get back with me.


----------



## duke7595

drmonsterbrain said:


> I have worked on them. Seems like I did everything I needed to do by removing seat and then access plate. Check that out n get back with me.


Yes the inspection plate under the seat and the small plate located just above the track are used to adjust the clutch brake, however, to replace the P.P. and
brake band all the above has to be removed,
It appears to be very labor intensive, if you have a different process in mind
let me know.


----------



## Rreddogg

drmonsterbrain said:


> I was on base with this one & glad you found the problem. I am a John Deere master tech & would gladly help you with all the "free" info I can. I'm wrapping up harvest season here & will be more available very soon. Hit me up anytime!


I have an 850 that is really iffy with the hydraulic. It works fairly well until you run it for 1.5 to 2 hrs then the hydraulic totally stop pumping. Let it sit overnight and it will do the same thing the next day. Any suggestions on where to start with this problem?


----------

